# Yellow Shrimp - Or RCS - Sexing



## sr20det (15 Jul 2012)

I am fairly new to shrimp and nearly a month in to having shrimp, I have wondered how they are sexed, I have found some of my shrimp have a area behind the head like a sack, which I read might be for the development of eggs?  But they are not berried, noticed they have a deep yellow line along their back (assume is red in Cherry).

Have read Females are larger, and usually better in colour, males are fairer or lack deep colour and smaller? Other then that the only think i have seen is some of my shrip have something on their shoulders so to speak, and these shrimp are also best in colour and size, whereas smaller shrimp are very fair?


----------



## sr20det (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Yellow Shrimp - Or RCS*

whilst posting, thought I would try take a pic, and what looked to be a shrimp hiding under a log, (thought unusual as my shrimp are always out and about and very active), pointing a torch into the crevice, and bingo, looks berried, loads of small eggs like by the fan area of shrimp.

I did read pregnant females are very shy, will she come out to eat, she has been under there for the whole days so far as far as I am aware.

Might be only a few days in at most, how long before i see baby shrimp, is it 20 days?

Also, baby shrimp, how small are they?  Would guppy fry be able to take them?

I think I may need to remove my guppy fry (introduced for Copepods control), and possibly make my inlet of HOB more baby friendly (came supplied with sponge cover, prefered not to as debri collected better without)


----------



## wazuck (15 Jul 2012)

I also have berried shrimp. I think it's 3-4 weeks. Which makes my first one due around tuesday. I wouldn't say they were going to be big at all and would say any fish could eat these without much trouble. My eggs havnt grown a lot since they first appeared. I have a slotted filter intake and I'm just going to risk it, along with my tetras. If they make it then cool if not no biggie. I'm setting up another planted nano to use as the shrimp breeder. Good luck.


----------



## sr20det (15 Jul 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> I also have berried shrimp. I think it's 3-4 weeks. Which makes my first one due around tuesday. I wouldn't say they were going to be big at all and would say any fish could eat these without much trouble. My eggs havnt grown a lot since they first appeared. I have a slotted filter intake and I'm just going to risk it, along with my tetras. If they make it then cool if not no biggie. I'm setting up another planted nano to use as the shrimp breeder. Good luck.


thanks, yeah must only be a few days old (berried wise), as first time I have seen her, Today she is out and feeding like others. 

I can take Guppy out, is baby. And has helped with my alien bug problem.

Just curious how to spot a female (outside of being berried).


----------



## sr20det (16 Jul 2012)

Berried yellow, early days


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jul 2012)

yellows look good mate.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Red%20Cherry%20Shrimp.html


----------



## sr20det (16 Jul 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> yellows look good mate.
> 
> http://www.planetinverts.com/Red%20Cherry%20Shrimp.html



Thanks bud, also had

http://www.planetinverts.com/Yellow%20Shrimp.html

From reading that a few of my shrimp have saddles, very promiinant, so could be seeing more berried shrimp


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Aug 2012)

My yellows have now bred 4-5 times, lots of little ones around now, shame lost some of the parents. Early days


----------



## sr20det (21 Aug 2012)

Had 4 mothers all given birth. And re-berried.

Few babies, was thinking there would be loads, same time some are still very very small, and very well hiden.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Had 4 mothers all given birth. And re-berried.
> 
> Few babies, was thinking there would be loads, same time some are still very very small, and very well hiden.


They are not like cherries thats for sure, only get 6-10 babies from each birth, the number are slowly but surely building up


----------



## sr20det (21 Aug 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting,I thought I might be losing some, I could prob count 15, and that is from 3 mothers.  When berried it looks like 20-30 eggs in situ, but not seen that amount of babies.  Same time,I spot one or two each time that look tiny compared to some others younsters in the tank (maybe a few days or week younger from one another)

Leaving them be at min, in due time, hopefully thay multiply and may split to another tank.


----------

